# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Museums in Iran

## Wim Durinx

Hi. Lucky me, I'm off to Iran next week. There was an earlier thread about where to view Persian arms in Iran, but I couldn't find it. Would somebody be so kind to point me to the post? Making a new list would be highly appreciated, of course!
Best wishes and thanks to all.
Wim

----------

